# Bruce Lee



## Fighter (Aug 26, 2006)




----------



## Avid (Aug 30, 2006)

Cool looking banner.


----------



## Unforgiven (Sep 10, 2006)

Thats a good banner, did you rip it off a site or make it? If you make it I wouldn't mind asking you to make me one by private messaging you.


----------

